# Firewall (software) or Router ??



## SpetsnaZ

I have a delema: Should I get a Firewall like McAfee, Norton or should I get a ROUTER instead. I've been told that the router is as good or even better than an Firewall application. And since its not software it will not take up memory and therefore not slow up the PC..

Need answers!!


----------



## Praetor

Get both. A hardware router (short of spending $400+ on a IDS system) isnt quite the same thing


----------



## SpetsnaZ

Both?????, isn't a ROUTER a FIREWALL in itself?


----------



## SpetsnaZ

Thread says it has benn moved......but where?


----------



## God (2)

If you have a decent enough router then shouldnt that be ok by itself.

God (2)


----------



## SpetsnaZ

You again !!!

I have been told about the ROUTER beeing a great firewall in itself....but I just started instructing myself in computer knowledge...I'm  a noob at this but learning day by day.


----------



## Praetor

1. The thread was moved to Internet Discussion from Desktop Computers

2. Routers have a basic firewall in them. Depending on how much marketing has got to the firewall, the definition of "firewall" (as far as routers go) might just mean "NAT" (network address translation) which is what the function of a router is: to make a private local network within itself and provide that network with access to the internet or another network

3. The primary purpose of a router (not them fancy IDS systems) is to "split high speed internet" amoungst different people. Any protection offered is coincidental, passive and incidental

4. A software firewall is designed to actively protect the system it's installed on from various forms of malicious activity. A router will let you goto WebsiteA but the software firewall will (attempt to) stop the malicious activity launched by that website


----------



## SpetsnaZ

Praetor said:
			
		

> Any protection offered is coincidental, passive and incidental



Is it easy for a hacker to pass the ROUTER and gain acces to the PC?

I was told by this whiz kid at a PC store next to my house that a combination of a good router (120 $ D-LINK) and AVG antivirus free edition from www.grisoft.com is a great combo...He told me hte router acts like a firewall and that AVG is the best freeware you can get for antiviral protection.


----------



## Praetor

> Is it easy for a hacker to pass the ROUTER and gain acces to the PC?


Probably not easy to actively hack into your network/pc but dont forget that whenever you goto a website, you're exposed (it's kinda like this: the router's firewall is like a gatekeeper that keeps the door closed from the outside but whenever your pc goes to surf the internet, it opens the door from the inside (and it stays open unless you've got a software firewall))

I'd get a hardware firewall and a free sofftware one! ZoneAlarm and Agnitum both have free firewall (although i'd stay away from ZoneAlarm ... Agnitum's Outpost is a bit harder to get used to but quite solid)


----------



## SpetsnaZ

Praetor, I'm starting to get tired to say THANK YOU !!! but thank you again. It has been noted. Now I understand the basics of fonction of the router. Thanx for explaining it in simple english terms hehehe.


----------



## Praetor

Glad to help  As for that router... you're getting ripped off if you pay that price.


----------



## SpetsnaZ

Praetor said:
			
		

> Glad to help  As for that router... you're getting ripped off if you pay that price.



You trying to sell me stuff or what?    How much should I pay?


----------



## Praetor

No i'm not trying to sell you anything (cuz i dont waste time with individual parts unless there's a reason); you shouldnt be paying more than $50USD for a decent Linkey router.


----------



## SpetsnaZ

Roger that!!


----------



## kb1ghc

i use a router, it keeps everything pretty secure


----------



## charly

*i try to run on secure system*

 
so i run on a router + 2 active software firewalls minium. since i had a hackattack on my pc (from ucraine + asia).

the setup of the firewalls are'nt that easy and it took a while. but there should no one out without firewall.


----------



## Praetor

Running two firewalls work but if ur runing them both on the same system... geez sometimes the configs can be a pain in the arse LOL


----------

